# if you're looking for a steel Merckx ...



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

There are a lot of Merckx frames for sale on eBay right now, including some sweet Corsas and MX Leaders. More than I've seen in a long time.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

tarwheel2 said:


> There are a lot of Merckx frames for sale on eBay right now, including some sweet Corsas and MX Leaders. More than I've seen in a long time.



Including a beautiful tutti frutti from a certain western Canadian who haunts these parts......buy his with absolute confidence, I have ridden it, its a gem.

b21


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

No kidding on the slew of Merckx's for sale. For all those who have recently posted "looking for a MXL or classic Merckx" threads, this is as good as it gets!!

I counted 5 MXL's up for sale and most of the other vintage steel models too: SLX, Corsa, Corsa Extra, Super Corsa, Corsa 01, Strada OS, Professional, and a couple of very early models as well. Even more impressive is the range of team livery represented in this bunch. Lots to choose from if the size fits!

I thought that Tutti Fruitti might've been TMB's.....you guys and your custom frames


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

kjmunc said:


> No kidding on the slew of Merckx's for sale. For all those who have recently posted "looking for a MXL or classic Merckx" threads, this is as good as it gets!!
> 
> I counted 5 MXL's up for sale and most of the other vintage steel models too: SLX, Corsa, Corsa Extra, Super Corsa, Corsa 01, Strada OS, Professional, and a couple of very early models as well. Even more impressive is the range of team livery represented in this bunch. Lots to choose from if the size fits!
> 
> I thought that Tutti Fruitti might've been TMB's.....you guys and your custom frames


People on plastic bikes shouldn't throw stones,  Speaking of custom, Carl Strong has a F&F for sale on his web site that he built as a demo for one of his webisodes. Very reasonable priced for some one around 6 feet give or take.

b21


----------



## stelvio1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

I noticed  . Fortunately one was my size and I managed to snag it  . Another project bike in the making. Should be here next week.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

You sir, are a bad influence! 

Luckily for me it's way too small. I need something in the 58.5 TT range. 

Great deal for someone though!


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

stelvio1925 said:


> I noticed  . Fortunately one was my size and I managed to snag it  . Another project bike in the making. Should be here next week.


fork too I hope?


----------



## stelvio1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

barry1021 said:


> fork too I hope?


Yes, indeed the original fork is included.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

stelvio1925 said:


> Yes, indeed the original fork is included.


Most awesome, congrats!

b21


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Congrats stelvio1925! I had my eye on that, but I'm already in the process of building up a frame. I hope you enjoy it. Be sure to post pictures and a ride report!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

barry1021 said:


> People on plastic bikes shouldn't throw stones,  Speaking of custom, Carl Strong has a F&F for sale on his web site that he built as a demo for one of his webisodes. Very reasonable priced for some one around 6 feet give or take.
> 
> b21


That frame on CArl's site is exactly the same size as the show bike he built, which I bought.

57 top tube.

rides like a dream.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Nice one and good price*

Unfortunately not my size. There was a 51x53 on German EBay with 8spd Record but it went for $2,111, a bit rich for my taste. Let's see yours when it's built up!




stelvio1925 said:


> I noticed  . Fortunately one was my size and I managed to snag it  . Another project bike in the making. Should be here next week.


----------



## Nurgen Pete (Jul 29, 2006)

I'll just pretend I didn't see that 53.5 TT Corsa 01 :cryin: 

(I guess Wifey wouldn't be too happy if a third Merckx made it to our doorstep, I have a hard enough time being allowed to keep my two precious ones on the wall stand in the hallway..)


----------



## minneso (Nov 25, 2001)

*Inbound Merckx from eBay*

http://i.ebayimg.com/08/!BTnWD3!!2k~$(KGrHgoH-DkEjlLly2R-BKJYWrmGfw~~_3.JPG

cheers Eric


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I can't believe no one jumped on TMB's f/f!?!?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&item=300320532083

I also can't believe he considered selling it. He told me it would be the last to go.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

minneso said:


> http://i.ebayimg.com/08/!BTnWD3!!2k~$(KGrHgoH-DkEjlLly2R-BKJYWrmGfw~~_3.JPG
> 
> cheers Eric


Eric that is a helluva deal.....I was amazed it went so cheaply when there are so many people looking for that frame!

congrats and post pics when you're done!


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

kjmunc said:


> Eric that is a helluva deal.....I was amazed it went so cheaply when there are so many people looking for that frame!
> 
> congrats and post pics when you're done!


Just to torture me... How cheaply did it sell for, and what size is it?


----------



## minneso (Nov 25, 2001)

HigherGround said:


> Just to torture me... How cheaply did it sell for, and what size is it?


it's a 58cm MXL and here is the eBay auction: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=250436769214

I purchased a 59cm MXL from Cannibal last year its the best bike I have ever owned. This new MXL was the balance point between having Cannibal's old frame repainted vs. getting a new frame.

cheers Eric


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

Wow, good deal! I had my eye on that one too because of the team GAN paint scheme, unfortunately I ride 58cm and that one is a 56cm frame (c-c).


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

minneso said:


> it's a 58cm MXL and here is the eBay auction: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=250436769214
> 
> I purchased a 59cm MXL from Cannibal last year its the best bike I have ever owned. This new MXL was the balance point between having Cannibal's old frame repainted vs. getting a new frame.
> 
> cheers Eric


Much to my relief, it was too big for me! I hope you enjoy the new frame!


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

That's too big to me, hope someone gets it though.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

$560 for nice straight MX leader in a popular size is a great purchase, wow.


----------

